# Pay as you go mobile



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, 

we are moving in Jan next year and I am visiting in Dec to sort out our rental property. Whilst in Cyprus I want to get a sim card for my mobile. 

I am with vodafone in the UK and I believe that Cyta is the same company in Cyprus. 

Can anyone advise on the best options and tell me where the shops are in Paphos area were I can get sorted.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most Kiosks (Peripteros) sell So Easy sim cards. The cards come with a few Euros time already on them and the kiosks sell the top ups as well.


----------



## Wilf48 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Cyprus Sim Card*

Hi

We visit Cyprus a few times a year and have a So Easy sim Card, however although Cyta is linked to Vodafone, your Cyprus Sim card will not work in a UK Vodafone moblie you will have to have your hand set unlocked so it can be used on any network


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wilf48 said:


> Hi
> 
> We visit Cyprus a few times a year and have a So Easy sim Card, however although Cyta is linked to Vodafone, your Cyprus Sim card will not work in a UK Vodafone moblie you will have to have your hand set unlocked so it can be used on any network


When we go to the UK our Cyprus sims work ok. It is simply a matter of informing Cytanet that you are going to the UK. Even without informing Cytanet you can still send and receive texts when abroad.


----------



## Wilf48 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Cyprus Sim Card*



Veronica said:


> When we go to the UK our Cyprus sims work ok. It is simply a matter of informing Cytanet that you are going to the UK. Even without informing Cytanet you can still send and receive texts when abroad.


Hi Veronica

Yes we also use our So Easy sim card to communicate with friends in Cyprus when we are in the UK, there is no problem, my point was that if you have a UK hand set which is linked to the Vodafone UK network, you can not use a So Easy sim card in that hand set.

For many years I have used an old orange phone which was unlocked for any network, recently I decided to buy a PAYG Vodafone UK phone to use my So Easy sim card in, it would not accept it, I had to pay 99p to get on unlocking code over the internet.

Most UK phones are locked into the network that you have bought the phone from, most phones can be unlocked it can cost from a few pence to £30 or more.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I was under the impression they don't lock phones down to the network in the UK anymore? My friend called Vodafone to unlock an old phone they had with them and they sent them the unlock code straight away.

With regards to Cyta-Vodafone and Vodafone. Cyta-Vodafone is not an off-shoot of Vodafone, I actually queried Vodafone in the UK about this a few years back as there didn't have cheap usage in Cyprus using a Vodafone UK SIM and they told me that they simply sell their name to Cyta but have nothing to do with them hence why they couldn't lower the price.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> I was under the impression they don't lock phones down to the network in the UK anymore? My friend called Vodafone to unlock an old phone they had with them and they sent them the unlock code straight away.
> 
> With regards to Cyta-Vodafone and Vodafone. Cyta-Vodafone is not an off-shoot of Vodafone, I actually queried Vodafone in the UK about this a few years back as there didn't have cheap usage in Cyprus using a Vodafone UK SIM and they told me that they simply sell their name to Cyta but have nothing to do with them hence why they couldn't lower the price.


I had to pay £20 to get my Orange phone unlocked in Feb.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, many thanks for all the updates, they are very helpful. I think I will unlock my phone or just buy a cheap one that is already unlocked. 

Thanks again


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Germanos stores in Cyprus sell a SIM with some credit on it and a very basic phone for a combined cost of 25 euros.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Earlier on this year Carphone Warehouse were selling an unlocked Nokia for around £10, we brought it here and installed a So Easy sim and it works a treat. It does phone calls and texts which is all we want.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> Earlier on this year Carphone Warehouse were selling an unlocked Nokia for around £10, we brought it here and installed a So Easy sim and it works a treat. It does phone calls and texts which is all we want.


That sounds great, I will investigate.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It's a Nokia 1800 and currently on offer for £9.95, if you already have sim they don't charge a top up but you may need to mention this to them.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> It's a Nokia 1800 and currently on offer for £9.95, if you already have sim they don't charge a top up but you may need to mention this to them.


Hi, for info Car phone warehouse still doing the phone so got one today! thanks for the advice:clap2:


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We had a phone which was unlocked, we changed the sim and could use it straightaway. Although when we first came here our Irish mobile (Vodafone) didn't work at all.


----------

